# Walther PPK/s Magazines



## coh2000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Greetings group members,
I would like your comment regarding magazines for my West German made PPK/s (.380)
I purchased it new in 1975 so it was made that year of just prior.
I would like to get a few extra magazines but I fear that there may be a slight difference in PPK/s magazines made in the years since my gun was made.
Please comment if you are knowledgeable in this matter.


----------



## Kerby (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi coh2000,
I am also a new member and have just found new old stock magazines for my 9mm P38 on ebay. They still in original plastic wrap and are stamped with the Walther logo and 9mm. It might be worth a try.


----------



## tomford (Jan 27, 2021)

is it possible to compare them visually and I advise you to refer to the instructions of those years or find information from the owners of this weapon, I know a good gunsmith, I can advise he makes money here https://book-of-ra-slot.com/book-of-dead-kostenlos/


----------

